# New to the Board!!



## armani1072.com (May 3, 2004)

Hello everyone! I am new here. glad to see you all hope to learn from everyone here


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2004)

armani1072.com welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

welcome


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

WELCOME !!! I'm new here as well!!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Hi, and welcome armani1072.com and ms21vegas


----------



## ms21vegas (May 4, 2004)

thank you Spitfire!


----------



## Rich46yo (May 4, 2004)

Hello and welcome................Rich


----------



## Mr.Attitude (May 4, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------

